# Venison cacciatore



## cdn offroader (Jan 3, 2017)

Happy New year all, figured I'd start off with a new recipe to bring in 2017, and after finding myself with some venison after this years muzzle- loader season, I decided it was appropriate to turn some of it into a cacciatore salami.

got about 60/40 venison to fat pork shoulder













IMG_0554.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jan 2, 2017






Mixing spices,and a dark and stormy for me...













IMG_0555.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jan 2, 2017






Spices added and ready to mix













IMG_0556.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jan 2, 2017






Stuffed into some 38/40 casings for a bit smaller salami', and all tied off and ready for 24 hours fermenting time.













IMG_0558.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jan 2, 2017






Fry test was really good, looking forward to the finished product. Slathered them in some m600 to get that nice white coating on them.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 3, 2017)

Looks good from here!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2017)

They look great so far!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice, would love to see some hanging pics.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






How do you control your drying environment?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 4, 2017)

Checking in for the ride!


----------



## tallbm (Jan 4, 2017)

Wow what a coincidence!  I just posted in a Venison jerky thread last night about how I have an Italian Cacciatore  jerky recipe for ground jerky.

Do you add any wine to your recipe?

I can't wait for your end results :)


----------



## cdn offroader (Jan 4, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> Nice, would love to see some hanging pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There they are hanging. Starting to darken nicely and small spots of the m600 starting to bloom.













IMG_0560.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jan 4, 2017






I use a room in the basement for temperature, and a Zoomed hygrotherm plugged into a small coolmist humidifier.

http://zoomed.com/db/products/EntryDetail.php?EntryID=260&DatabaseID=2&SearchID=5


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm in for this!


----------



## gary s (Jan 4, 2017)

Looking good,  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## cdn offroader (Jan 5, 2017)

Not even 24 hours and they are already starting to coat in mold. off to a good start I'd say.













IMG_0561.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jan 5, 2017


----------



## kade kirkendall (Jan 5, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## cdn offroader (Jan 14, 2017)

Well, we are finished up at just over 35% weight loss.Overall, really happy with these ones, I used the recipe from the hunter,angler gardener guy, which is heavier on the spice than traditional cacciatore, but overall it is a good flavor. I think this would also make a good hot smoked sausage too. Maybe something to try next time. Anyways on to the pics.

The crew hanging(I stole a couple earlier on and cold smoked them), and a close up.













IMG_0567.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jan 14, 2017


















IMG_0566.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jan 14, 2017






All cleaned up, ready for vac packing, I don't love the mold flavor, so i washed it off with vinegar water, and a few slice shots.













IMG_0571.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jan 14, 2017


















IMG_0572.JPG



__ cdn offroader
__ Jan 14, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 14, 2017)

Awesome. I wish we could sample over the net.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 14, 2017)

CDN those look great, very nice. I would love a link or post of the recipe.













Keep-up-the-GOOD-Work.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 31, 2016


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 14, 2017)

Never seen anything like this before, Very interesting. I think i'm going to try some if I find a cacciatore sausage. Nice job.


----------



## cdn offroader (Jan 14, 2017)

venison70%  pork shoulder30%             salt2.25%  sugar0.88%  cure #20.26%  black pepper0.63%  garlic powder0.41%  caraway seed0.17%  ground coriander0.31%  cayenne0.10%  sweet paprika0.94%  starter0.44%  water - ml2.60%  red wine - ml3.44%


----------



## smokin jay (Jan 14, 2017)

Looks awesome! 

Cdn this was done in 12 days?
Would cure #2 be used? Sorry for the questions, something i really would like to learn. Thank you


----------



## cdn offroader (Jan 14, 2017)

Smokin Jay said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Cdn this was done in 12 days?
> Would cure #2 be used? Sorry for the questions, something i really would like to learn. Thank you


Yes to both questions. Was quicker than "normal" salami because of the smaller casing size.


----------



## smokin jay (Jan 14, 2017)

Thank you cdn,I appreciate it!


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 14, 2017)

CDN offroader said:


> venison70%  pork shoulder30%             salt2.25%  sugar0.88%  cure #20.26%  black pepper0.63%  garlic powder0.41%  caraway seed0.17%  ground coriander0.31%  cayenne0.10%  sweet paprika0.94%  starter0.44%  water - ml2.60%  red wine - ml3.44%


I am going to try this one.

Thanks!


----------

